# Tri-power: what cam?



## wlawdog (Nov 27, 2015)

Need some guidance: I just landed a stock tri-power set up for my '64 goat: great shape & all there. ( I can hardly sit still I am so pumped.) Two questions for someone(s) out there. Did GM change cams when they added 3 twos? I don't think they did but???
If I go to a new bump stick, not looking to radical, but need to some more hp and want to feel my idle. Any thoughts? The motor is a bassically stock 389, later model heads #77, super low milage, currently 4 barrel. stock exhuast, for the moment.

Thanks
wlawdog


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Cam questions ALWAYS open up a can of worms, and draw lots of differing opinions.

So, here's mine. 

The minimum cam I'd consider would be an 068 clone, like the Melling SPC-7. According to the Wallace site, the 068 was used in the '65 and some '66 tri-power engines. And the 744 was used in some '66 engines. 

But the Summit 2801 is similar, has more lift, and is cheaper. But, if you wanna a little more lump in your idle, the 2802 will give you that. It's basically a higher lift version of the 744 RA3 stick cam. I think the Melling SPC-3 is the clone version. If you do not have screw-in studs, I'd go with the Melling SPC-7, since the other cams might require slightly more spring pressure. 

http://www.autozone.com/internal-en...sSearchByPartNumber=trueCJPID=3468012cmpid=cj

Summit Racing® Classic Camshafts SUM-2801 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing

Summit Racing® Classic Camshafts SUM-2802 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing

Engine Camshaft Stock Melling SPC 3 Fits 67 69 Pontiac Catalina 6 6L V8 | eBay


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on what oldskool said. The old standby is the Melling SP-7 (068 grind) but technology has moved on. The Summit 2801 is a bit more wild. The 068 will idle smoothly, and is excellent on a street driven car, even today. I've been running one in my '67 for over 25 years. Can't go wrong with an 068, but 'better' cams are available if you do your homework. If you have power brakes and it's an automatic, 068 is a great choice.


----------

